# Children in sex industry



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I would like to talk about this.









I was watching a show regarding the sex industry in Cambodia. It was so heartbreaking.









Children as young as 8 years old.









What can be done?

How does a country let this happen to it's people?

How do you think it is happening in industrialized places?


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

Human trafficking is so horrible........


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ishereal* 
Human trafficking is so horrible........

I know.


----------



## kmeyrick (Aug 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
I would like to talk about this.









I was watching a show regarding the sex industry in Cambodia. It was so heartbreaking.









Children as young as 8 years old.









What can be done?

How does a country let this happen to it's people?

How do you think it is happening in industrialized places?

Eastern Europe has been having a problem with it. So is Central America.

These sex rings rely on weak law enforcement and regulations, as well as lack of information.


----------



## ishereal (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kmeyrick* 
Eastern Europe has been having a problem with it. So is Central America.

These sex rings rely on weak law enforcement and regulations, as well as lack of information.

Not to mention the people in higher echelons participating in the sex rings......


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ishereal* 
Not to mention the people in higher echelons participating in the sex rings......


----------



## dawningmama (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.childtrafficking.org/

That's a unicef organization dedicated to fighting for the rights of children worldwide.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawningmama* 
http://www.childtrafficking.org/

That's a unicef organization dedicated to fighting for the rights of children worldwide.

Thank you for posting that link.

Off topic: Does anyone have info on Unicef's stand on adoption?


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

AngelBee,

Turn off your TV. You seem to be watching very disturbing things tonight.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
AngelBee,

Turn off your TV. You seem to be watching very disturbing things tonight.


















This show actually wasn't tonight









I know....what is God trying to tell me? Hmmm.....







:


----------



## urklemama (May 4, 2003)

http://www.riverkidsproject.org/

This is a good organization to donate to.


----------



## EFmom (Mar 16, 2002)

I've got a map that I use in the university course I teach that shows major trafficking routes around the globe. The only countries in the world that aren't either a sender or receiver (or both) of trafficked women and children are countries that don't release any data.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Human trafficking is heartbreaking, scary and just horrific. It's hard to explain how the knowledge that this is taking place right this very second makes me feel. I wish this kind of evil didn't exist in people.


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *betterparent* 
it makes me want to nuke the world and start over

Yep cause flooding it didn't work in the long run.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Moving to Activism.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EFmom* 
I've got a map that I use in the university course I teach that shows major trafficking routes around the globe. The only countries in the world that aren't either a sender or receiver (or both) of trafficked women and children are countries that don't release any data.









Scary.


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

Yes it's heart breaking to see what's happening to children in our own backyards, sometimes even in our own houses and around the world. I feel so helpless. I want to do something too.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Azik's mom* 
I want to do something too.

Me too


----------



## Momtwice (Nov 21, 2001)

Didn't singer Ricky Martin use a lot of his wealth for activism in this area?


----------



## Demeter9 (Nov 14, 2006)

Like most unpleasnt things in the human world, if it didn't have a consumer base it wouldn't exist.

Human traffickers, and the people who buy humans should be an immediate death sentence.

The destruction and horror they wreck is too awful. There is no punishment that could be enough, but I'm willing to back the one that makes this unbearably difficult. The raise the cost to the final buyer past the point it is worth it to them.


----------



## pink gal (Feb 27, 2008)

The sermon at my church last week was about this issue. We were urged to take action. It can feel very overwhelming, but our pastor gave a website with a lot of information about ways anyone can help.

The video on the site is very powerful and the 146 ways to help make you feel like there is something even a person with limited resourses can do.

www.love146.org


----------



## angela40 (Mar 25, 2008)

there is an org called something like the International Justice Fund. it hires lawyers etc in those countries to try to free people -children women etc that are in slavery inc sex industry workers. i have checked them out and they are on the up and up i believe!
i could be slightly off on the name tho.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

PP is absolutely right that this industry exists because of the demand.

I read an article years ago--I don't remember where--about U.S.-based companies sponsoring "sex tours" to Thailand. The participants pay extra for a virgin, usually a twelve or thirteen-year-old girl, because they don't want to wear a condom _or_ get an STD. (Never mind that they might _give_ one . . . ) These girls are lured in from the country under the guise of there being factory or housekeeping jobs in the city. It's all so heartbreaking . . .









Thanks to the PPs for the links to organizations fighting this horrible crime!


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
...I read an article years ago--I don't remember where--about U.S.-based companies sponsoring "sex tours" to Thailand...

I read that one too. This stuff makes me sick to my stomach. I agree with Demeter; the consequence needs to be too hefty a price to pay in order for the problem to be reduced dramatically. Even a death penalty wouldn't stop it all together, but it would definitely make a huge difference.

And yes, Ricky Martin has done a lot too. I remember after the tsunami in Thailand, he did an interview on Oprah. He told a story of children who were left orphaned by the wave being kidnapped for the purpose of sex trade. He also told of a man who offered up a large sum of money to have sex with a 6 month old baby. uke This story haunts me on a regular basis. The fact that people like that exist is scary...disgusting. It's important that we be aware of it so we can try our best to stop it. Problem is, our best never seems to be enough. I'm so sad at the lives ruined and little bodies brutalized by these [email protected]!3s.








I wish I could protect all children; and save the women who are being terrorized. This world is not right for so many reasons.


----------



## lovemybubus (Oct 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AngelBee* 
I would like to talk about this.









I was watching a show regarding the sex industry in Cambodia. It was so heartbreaking.









Children as young as 8 years old.









What can be done?

How does a country let this happen to it's people?

How do you think it is happening in industrialized places?

Maybe we should get together becuase I have been thinking this exact same thing!


----------



## tvanlien (Jul 16, 2004)

There are people who are out there making positive change, check out the International Justice Mission (www.ijm.org).

Amazing organization, no other one like it. Most other organizations will either buy the kids their freedom, or smuggle kids out - and the perpetrators go on as they did before. IJM, on the other hand is different, they're made up of of lawyers and professional law enforcement officials who go undercover into the worst places, performing dangerous secret sting operations and collecting secret footage to build cases against perpetrators. They take their evidence and work with the local governments to help them enforce their own laws. Kids are rescued, placed in aftercare homes, perpetrators get prison terms and the cost of doing this kind of shady business goes way up. IJM was the group that was featured rescueing the kids in the dateline show that the OP is referring to.

These guys get alot of my charity money.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tvanlien* 
...International Justice Mission (www.ijm.org)...

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## theretohere (Nov 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pink gal* 
The sermon at my church last week was about this issue. We were urged to take action. It can feel very overwhelming, but our pastor gave a website with a lot of information about ways anyone can help.

The video on the site is very powerful and the 146 ways to help make you feel like there is something even a person with limited resourses can do.

www.love146.org

Making note to pass this onto my husband for sermon material.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I read this book and was horrified at the way girls are treated. I think there was some activism information in the back of the book too.


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks. I am going to check out some of those organization and see how I can get involved. I just read through the post about someone wanting to have sex with a 6 month baby- outrageous! These people are sick! It makes me sick


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemybubus* 
Maybe we should get together becuase I have been thinking this exact same thing!


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey Mamas:

It seems as though quite a few of us are thinking about this issue. Any thoughts about what we can do. Maybe some of you are already doing this but for those of us who blog this is an issue that maybe we can be committed to blog about. I think that many people feel helpless when they hear about children and the six industry so perhaps providing information about how people can help would be useful.

I dont know if anyone else have any other ideas; but I am willing to be involved in this. If this has not been done already maybe we can also see about writing something for an issue of MDC... just some thoughts. Im open to more.

Please feel free to PM me.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I remember reading a book years back about the guys at the International Justice Mission. It was amazing, powerful stuff.

There are quite a few organizations that work to get these kids out of the "industry."

Here's one way to help:

http://donate.wvus.org/OA_HTML/xxwvi...xwvNavItemId=7


----------



## Mamallama08 (Jun 23, 2008)

I heard on NPPR about za year ago that child sex trafficing is big business in the states. Even infants can be baught to abuse. Many young girls and boys are arrested for prostitution. They lie about their ages to protect their families who will be killed if their captors are found out. They are damaged people. They are told that the men who pay to abuse them would do it to their own children if not to them. Some are sold outright to be killed in snuff films, or murdered during rape.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Here is the Ricky Martin page... http://www.rickymartinfoundation.org

and one he links to which is a coalition of several groups... http://www.theactiongroup.org/


----------



## miasandhadleysmom (Jul 24, 2006)

The documentary Born in Brothels was hard to watch but also very very moving and inspiring. The photographer who made it was photographing women who work in brothels in India and became interested in their children who lived there. Their children end up in the industry at a young age. She started to teach them photography and it is an amazing story. She also has a website where I believe you can donate to help. Anyway I really recommend this documentary.


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

Bumping this up.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

there is a website www.oneangrygirl.com (I think) that tells about it. It made me sick to my stomach, and somehow I felt guilty for not being able to stop it. I really just feel awful about this. I certainly felt like mega-protecting my own children. Their innocence is such a precious gift. Every child should have that innocence.

I watched a segment on Nightline (or maybe Dateline?) recently about a sting op set up in FL to catch internet predators. There was a person on there complaining that it wasn't fair, that it bordered on entrapment. I felt no sympathy for those caught, as they very clearly were out for trouble. I think that people involved in this "trade" (term used very loosely), the perps, should get the death penalty for the ruination they have wrought on the victims' lives. I don't think prison is enough, as it is quite obvious from history that imprisoned criminals are capable of continuing to hurt people from their cells.


----------



## Labbemama (May 23, 2008)

It warms my heart and restores my hope to see that your church is actively doing something about this heart-wrenching problem.

I think this quote says it best
""It takes an ignorant and stagnant community to see a prostitute;
it takes an informed and educated community to see a victim;
it takes a responsive and courageous community to make a difference!"
Taken from www.veronicasvoice.org
I went to some training thru them and there is another training being offered in my community at a child victim's center. I think as a result of your post I am going to sign up to attend and also to donate some items to the drive at Veronica's Voice.
I had no idea there was such a HUGE problem right here in my community.

What is being done in your communities?


----------



## danpat01 (Oct 12, 2008)

I was watching something similar. A male from the US went over there for this reason and was busted. I'll try to find the link.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Labbemama* 
What is being done in your communities?

Catholic Charities in my community has launched an aggressive education program on human trafficking, which very often includes children forced into the sex industry. There are even special workshops to help social workers and other professionals recognize and help victims, who are invariably bullied and threatened into silence.







Here's a link to the national program.

PP, let us know when you find that link about the guy who was busted.


----------



## Azik's mom (Nov 19, 2007)

It has been a while since anyone posted. Just bumping.


----------



## sagewinna (Nov 19, 2001)

https://www.somaly.org/

This woman was a victim and has done amazing things to help other victims. I read her book, The Road to Lost Innocence, a while ago and it's haunted me ever since. She gives me hope.


----------

